# Greatest Turn-Around Fights in MMA?



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey anyone know any good fights that include a fighter switching the fight completely around from almost losing to winning the fight? 

my favorite example is Matt Hughes vs Frank Trigg II

anyone got anymore ideas?

(THIS INCLUDES ALL MMA FIGHTS NOT JUST UFC)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Scott Smith was hit with a liver shot from Pete Sell that had him reeling, and when Sell came in for the kill Smith dropped him, then collapsed from the pain of Sell's punch. (That was at the TUF finale from season 4.)


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Scott Smith was hit with a liver shot from Pete Sell that had him reeling, and when Sell came in for the kill Smith dropped him, then collapsed from the pain of Sell's punch. (That was at the TUF finale from season 4.)


The example i was going to use :thumb02: I was in awe when that happened.



Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> hey anyone know any good fights that include a fighter switching the fight completely around from almost losing to winning the fight?
> 
> my favorite example is Matt Hughes vs Frank Trigg II
> 
> ...


This is actually my faviroute fight ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Scott Smith was hit with a liver shot from Pete Sell that had him reeling, and when Sell came in for the kill Smith dropped him, then collapsed from the pain of Sell's punch. (That was at the TUF finale from season 4.)


Yup this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor VS Randleman*

My favorite turn around match has to be when Kevin Randleman suplexed Fedor onto his head and Fedor still armbared him!


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

*kimura'd


----------



## xjerseyzfinestx (May 27, 2007)

Fedor vs Fujita....I really dont know how anyone could be standing up after that punch...i swear i remember hearing his fist smack fedor like i was 3 feet away....that was a sweet hook ..."OHHHHH MYYYY GODDDDDDD FEDOR IS IN HUUUUGEE TROUBLE HERE"......fedor still won lol


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Scott Smith was hit with a liver shot from Pete Sell that had him reeling, and when Sell came in for the kill Smith dropped him, then collapsed from the pain of Sell's punch. (That was at the TUF finale from season 4.)


that was def my favorite.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

What about Paulo Filho vs. Melvin Manhoef. Filho can take a damn punch...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Viewing*

Too bad I didn't see it!


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Guy said:


> What about Paulo Filho vs. Melvin Manhoef. Filho can take a damn punch...


I hate Filho, but even I was impressed by that fight. Great contribution to the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hate Filho?*

How can you hate Filho? He was one of the top middlweights in the world at one point!


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How can you hate Filho? He was one of the top middlweights in the world at one point!


Regardless of having any solid proof, I truly believe he had a dependency to steroids. When he pulled from the first attempt of a rematch with Sonnen, he was reported as having depression. I've read that depression is a common side-effect of coming off of a steroid dependency. Plus he always looked A LOT bigger in Japan.


Not only that, but he came in severely overweight in his rematch with Sonnen once it finally happened. 


Then he puts on the worst performance next to Kalib Starnes vs Nate Quarry. So he decides he's going back up to 205. 


Then once he gets to Japan, he has no problem getting to 185...Hmmm...


Also, I just think he was SEVERELY overrated when he was ranked. Sites like MMAWeekly were always putting Filho and Lindland at the top and it made no sense at all. Who has Filho beaten to justify such a ranking?


END RANT.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Tim vs Big Nog?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Or pretty much all of Big Nog's fights.

Franklin v Hendo, Franklin was winning then the judges turned it into a loss :{


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Or pretty much all of Big Nog's fights.
> 
> *Franklin v Hendo, Franklin was winning then the judges turned it into a loss :{*


Lol awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor. Davis was dropped by a head kick, looked out,getting pounded on and came back to win with an armbar. I thought the fight was going to be stopped for sure, Davis was in a ton of trouble. 

Pellegrino vs. Assuncao (I think). Pellegrino gets kicked in head, legs totally buckle and he drops, some GnP follows. Again a fight I thought would be stopped and Pellegrino somehow comes back to win with a gigantic hole in his face from the kick driving his tooth through his lip.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Marcus Davis*

Yeah I like Marcus Davis in general!


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

clearly for me, chonan vs silva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6D-_jAIvqs


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

m0nkey said:


> clearly for me, chonan vs silva
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6D-_jAIvqs


That was great. In terms of losing by a substantial margin to come back and win in dramatic that takes the cake. Gomi vs. Nick Diaz is a close second.

Fedor/Fujita and Nog/Silvia are up there too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another One*

Guida versus Huerta is also up there!


----------



## Johnnybrollic (Aug 14, 2009)

m0nkey said:


> clearly for me, chonan vs silva
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6D-_jAIvqs


 agreed, chonan vs silva. i was just watching it on youtube and immediately this thread came to mind.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Pete Sell & Scott Smith*

...That one was pretty wicked. Sell threw that liver shot and Smith was hurt badly dropping to a knee. Sell came charging in and Smitty timed a perfect right hand on the button knocking Sell out. That has to be one of the best.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> My favorite turn around match has to be when Kevin Randleman suplexed Fedor onto his head and Fedor still armbared him!


...Yeah man that was a real good one. Fedor got slammed right on his neck. That could have ended his career. Another good Fedor turn around- when he took some monster flush punches by Fujita almost getting knocked out. Fedor came back with a sweet kick/punch combo dropping Fujita, getting the rear naked choke in a blink.


----------



## welcometohavoc (Jun 28, 2009)

Josh Neer vs. Melvin Guillard. Fight was almost stopped due to a cut and Guillard was pummeling Neer from guard, and then all of a sudden....TRIANGLE


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

houston alexander vs keith jardine 

hong man choi vs fedor (hong man choi was ground and pounding took fedor down twice before fedor counter chois punch to an arm bar


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Tim Sylvia.

Big Nog looked like The Elephant Man.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Another old school turn-around fight comes to mind.
Don Frye & Tank Abbott- Ultimate Ultimate 96'. Frye going toe to toe with Tank, getting rocked badly, opened up and nearly out on his feet. Abbott slips and falls down. Frye takes his back and sinks in the rear naked choke.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MooJuice said:


> *kimura'd


[El Guapo]...which is an armbar![/El Guapo]

I don't really agree with Chonan vs Silva since I thought Chonan won the first round (PRIDE ruling, I know...). The sub was awesome though.

Huerta/Guida is definitely up there, but nothing can beat Sell/Smith. Just when you think you have seen it all, BAM! KTFO!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir 1 
Minotauro Nogueira vs. Tim Sylvia
Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Shane Carwin
Rory Markham vs. Brodie Farber
Houston Alexander vs. Keith Jardine


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> hey anyone know any good fights that include a fighter switching the fight completely around from almost losing to winning the fight?
> 
> my favorite example is Matt Hughes vs Frank Trigg II
> 
> ...


thats the first fight to come to mind, it was an amazing fight and when hughes won out of no where I was pretty shocked. I gained alot of repect for hughes in that fight. 

Benji Radach vs Scott Smith was another great one.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The Ryo Chonan/Anderson Silva fight in Pride 04'was not a great turn-around fight. Silva only landed a few good strikes and Chonan avoided any real damage. He controlled and frustrated Anderson, having him on his back most of the fight. Then he caught Silva in a leglock. Even if Ryo didn't get the submission he still would have won by decision.

P.S. If they were to fight today, Chonan would be knocked out within the first 3 minutes of the 1st round...


----------

